
The Wealthy Patient Dilemma - nabla9
https://www.reddit.com/r/medicine/comments/6addvo/the_wealthy_patient_dilemma/
======
panzer_wyrm
Not sure if this is dilemma or abuse.

Also

[https://medium.com/incerto/only-the-rich-are-poisoned-the-
pr...](https://medium.com/incerto/only-the-rich-are-poisoned-the-preference-
of-others-c35ddf65cf68)

